# Advice to prepare for chin implant



## Phoebe_C (Sep 24, 2014)

*Hello everyone, I am not sure if this is the correct thread to share my story. I am 24 years old and going to get a chin implant. I have always hated my school and had been saving for this surgery for a couple of years now. I have decided on my surgeon and the surgery will probably be on November, the doctor hasn’t finalized the date yet. So right now I am preparing for the surgery, by speaking to people who had this surgery and browsing the web to get more details about it. And to be truthful I am really nervous and at the same time excited about the surgery. Is there anyone here who has had chin implants, can you share your experience?*


----------

